# NRCA show?



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone going to the NRCA Trade Show next week in sunny Las Vegas?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I won't be going this year. The wife and I had hoped to go, but due to financial constraints with this blasted winter, I just don't have the cash flow for it. I hope to put some cash into reserves early on in the year so that I have it for these various events. 

I also wanted to go to Pensylvania for the Versico/Carlisle trainign and certification 3 day course.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

You didnt miss much...was a ghost town. 

Could have been named the Solar and Garden roof show - it seemed like every other display was for solar and garden roofing.

The guy selling the massage chairs was back so that was good


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

On a local Community Forum, the residents were commenting about several recent home shows they attended and said there was no traffic at all.

I guess it's just another sign of the perception of the times.

Ed


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well i ran into a guy in my Hotel was in town for the World of Concrete Show.... their convention was the same week as the NRCAs.

He told me that their attendance this year was down 70% from the prior year. I dont know how accurate that is....but it wouldnt suprise me. What I can tell you that the attendance at the NRCA show was way down....I heard 30-40% on more than one occasion.

As a matter of fact, Allied, Bradco, Atlas and a few other "big boys" did not even have booths...and some of the others - like Hunter Panels- had single booths where in the past they would have taken up 4-6 spaces.

I will be curious to see what goes on at the NERCA show next month.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I would think that the marketing guys from those companies would look at this as an opportunity to stand out even more, rather than to be just one of many vendors who's brand gets diluted with so many others present showing nearly the same things.

I have never done a Home Show, but I think I may try to partner up with someone with a non-competing remodeling trade or product and finally test the waters for the first time in my career.

Ed


----------

